# Pixma Pro 100 vs Pro 10 vs Pro 1



## Hillsilly (Feb 23, 2014)

Apart from ink longevity, is there a compelling reason to choose the Pixma Pro 10 or Pro 1 over the Pro 100? I only print a dozen photos per month, with many in B&W if that makes a difference.

(With the recent rebates, there are numerous printers appearing on eBay - buying one for around $200 and paying $140 for postage still works out to be half the price that I'd normally pay for a new one here in Australia.)


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 23, 2014)

Depends on what you want from your prints, but for a good quality value printer the 100 is tough to beat, the ink costs are much lower than the 10 too.

The Pro 1 will give you cheaper ink use over the 100, and better quality, but it is subjective. Things like Ethernet connections make a big difference to some, I really like them, but are useless to others.

I don't see the 10 as having much going for it other than price at which it is soundly beaten by the 100 anyway, so the choice becomes 100 or 1. Then it gets down to how serious are you about those dozen prints a month? I think I'd suggest getting one of the unopened 100's off eBay to see how you get on with printing, it is a whole different beast, and then maybe think about a 1 in the future.


----------



## cm71td (Feb 23, 2014)

The Pro 1 and Pro 10 use pigment based inks so prints last many times longer without fading. The Pro 100 uses dye based inks.


----------



## jsavage21 (Feb 23, 2014)

The Pixma Pro-10 and Pro-1 both use pigmented inks. With more black/grey inks the Pro-1 prints better black and whites, but only slightly. The Pro-1 also has larger ink capacities and I believe the difference between the Pro-1 and Pro-10 is $1.00 per ml vs. $1.07 per ml. 

For my desktop printer, I have a Pro-10 and chose it because it's not used for high volume, mainly occasional use. Works perfectly and highly impressed with the print quality. It also has very low ink consumption and is wireless.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 23, 2014)

jsavage21 said:


> The Pixma Pro-10 and Pro-1 both use pigmented inks. With more black/grey inks the Pro-1 prints better black and whites, but only slightly. The Pro-1 also has larger ink capacities and I believe the difference between the Pro-1 and Pro-10 is $1.00 per ml vs. $1.07 per ml.
> 
> For my desktop printer, I have a Pro-10 and chose it because it's not used for high volume, mainly occasional use. Works perfectly and highly impressed with the print quality. It also has very low ink consumption and is wireless.



Red River reported that the 10 ($3.47 for a single 13"x19" in just ink) is a fair bit more expensive to run than the 100 ($2.70 for a single 13"x19" in just ink.) The Pro1 is the most economical even though it is using the higher quality ink set, $2.61 for a single 13" x 19" for the ink. http://www.redrivercatalog.com/cost-of-inkjet-printing.html


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 23, 2014)

I've heard that pigmented inks are more likely to clog the print head if you are an infrequent user, which results in a lot of lost ink due to cleaning. Is that a common problem?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 23, 2014)

It certainly is with Epson printers, not too sure on the Canon reputation. If you are not honestly going to be printing 10-12 prints a month spaced out across the month then the 100 is almost certainly the more appropriate printer to get. Alternatively if you are disciplined enough to make a test print or head pattern test every week that should prevent any clogging issues. That is what I now do with my printers if I am not using them regularly enough.

Dye based inks do fade quickly in direct sun, but if they are not in direct sun then they are not too bad.


----------

